# honda GX610



## andy k (May 31, 2007)

I have a GX610 Honda V-twin that will not start and I cant figure it out. I ran it out of fuel a week ago and hasnt ran since. It has spark and new plugs, compression is 130 psi on each side, and there is fuel at the carb. The fuel pressure at the carb and at the pump didnt seem very strong but there is fuel. I took the carb of today and cleaned it all up but managed to break the battery post off when putting it back in so havent tried it since. The bowl was full of fuel!
What is the solenoid on the carb bowl for? Is it some sort of fuel shut off?
It has power with the key in the run postion but not the cranking postion is this right? 
I should also mention it will fire with either. I figure it has to be a fuel issue but i'm stumped. 
Please help my grass is out of control.
Thanks,
Andy K


----------



## andy k (May 31, 2007)

Ok put a new battery in and the carb cleaning did nothing. 
How much fuel pressure should the be. The fuel just barely pumps out of the line. I'm thinking of putting an electric pump on to try it.


----------

